# So my dog has decided to stop playing with me



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

My GSD is 18-months now and is a fetch and swimming fanatic! Since I usually work from home he gets multiple play sessions a day usually consisting of frisbee or retrieving his big plastic ball in the yard. 

Well, lo and behold all of a sudden last Friday he decides he's not going to play with me anymore. He won't try to catch the frisbee. Won't respond to "go get it" or "too far". He just stares at me. When I tell him to "get it" he just walks over to me and will either sit by my side or go to the front door and sit. 

He'll still play fine with my wife but just not with me. However, when we went on our hike yesterday his memory made a miraculous come back as he would bring sticks to me and responded to all commands. But once we got home his amnesia kicked in and he's "forgotten" all of his play commands again.

He behaves fine otherwise. Is this what they refer to as the "teenage years" or is this way of silently protesting something?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmmm, my first thought was maybe he doesn't feel good but you said he plays fine with your wife.

Maybe he's bored with however you guys usually play? Maybe mix it up and try something new.

I sometimes get bored with fetch so we will set up a rally course in the yard or play "find it", do some formal obedience training or try a new park and check out the hiking trails.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

you have become boring and predictable to him,, mix it up a little, different toys, different times, different games, something to really challenge the pup


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Play _commands_? Sounds like a drag . . . what is your body language and tone of voice like? Happy? Excited? Fun? Are you laughing and being silly? THAT is play.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Play _commands_? Sounds like a drag . . .


My play commands sounds like this....

" Owwww, that was my hand!"
" Get off of me!"
" Wait! Stop! Slow down! AHHHHHHH...Oooopphhhh"
" For the love of God, my arm hurts! I can't throw it again..."


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

lilie said:


> my play commands sounds like this....
> 
> " owwww, that was my hand!"
> " get off of me!"
> ...


lmao!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Like everyone has said, mix it up. Get up at a different time, let him out a different door, change everything. Sounds like he's going on auto-pilot throughout the day.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ken k said:


> you have become boring and predictable to him,, mix it up a little, different toys, different times, different games, something to really challenge the pup


 
this exactly. If you do the same thing several times a day, he's going to become bored with you because you've become predictable. also keep in mind you need to stop the games before he gets tired and/or bored with it. usually you want to stop the games 1-2 rounds before he gets tired and/or bored with them for the time being.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

try ignoring him a few days, dogs don't like being ignored


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies but I'm not sure that's it. Last week I was convinced that playing frisbee in the yard was one of his favorite things! I mean he (used to) take off and leap really high into the air to catch it. And I've actually decreased playing fetch with him choosing to chase him around the yard instead sometimes. Plus, we go for a walk every morning including swimming in the lake every other day. Hikes in the woods sometimes in the evening and on weekends.

This seems different...we still manage to play but I end up doing far more work than I'd like to.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I wonder if he hurt himself one time jumping and catching the frisbee when you played, so that now he associates the game with pain, but only with you? 

Maybe changing everything up to make new associations is the answer.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is it possible that he injured himself? Frisbee is actually the cause of a lot of injuries in dogs (especially knee injuries). 

I would have a vet check done, just in case.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

The first page made me think immediately of an injury too, and then realized I wasn't the only one on the second page! If somehow he hurt himself when YOU were playing *and you dont necessarily need to see/hear it happen for it to hurt him* he could be ignoring the person that he thinks caused it, particularly if it happened in the yard which I am assuming since you got him to play elsewhere. When I've used compulsion in training, I've seen MANY dogs "avoid" the area that they got the correction in, even if it wasn't a hard correction by any means. Dogs associated places AND people with issues they have.


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Good theory on the injury comment however I don't think it's that either and here's why:

- He won't play normally with the blue ball which doesn't require any jumping at all. He still runs hard after it but just won't bring it back like how he normally does and acts like he's getting scolded when I tell him to bring it to me
- The odd time I can get him to go after the frisbee and his jumps are as high as ever! But again, he has problems bringing it back even if he does catch it
- He was playing with a Newfoundlander the last couple of nights and really running at full tilt with it

He hasn't shown any type of pain but I'll definitely keep an eye out for it! Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We have the opposite problem. As much as my husband plays with Joey during the day, he still wants to play when my husband wants/needs to rest. When he sits in his chair to try and relax, Joey brings his Kong or another toy and pushes it at him. 

Is there a way to teach Joey to recognize these "quiet times"?


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Lilie said:


> My play commands sounds like this....
> 
> " Owwww, that was my hand!"
> " Get off of me!"
> ...


THAT was funny!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would rush Rorie to the vet if that happened -and actually once when she wouldn't grab the ball she had injured her mouth-if its not something physical I would watch and see what your wife does differently


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Cheerful1 said:


> We have the opposite problem. As much as my husband plays with Joey during the day, he still wants to play when my husband wants/needs to rest. When he sits in his chair to try and relax, Joey brings his Kong or another toy and pushes it at him.
> 
> Is there a way to teach Joey to recognize these "quiet times"?


Would probably start my own thread on this one so you get better answers and not hijack OPs thread. However really quick teaching a simple "all done" usually works well. Feel free to PM me or start ur own thread for more advice.

Lilie I died reading your post because that sounds like me playing with Jinx its supposed to be fun!! no rules well the basics (don't kill me, a slight mutilation is fine lol, and don't run away down the block and we're good to go)

OP would love an update if your boy is back up to playing with you or still giving you the silent treatment. Also, I'd like to point out again to please stop throwing the frisbee high you are setting up for a HUGE injury one day no matter how high he can and does jump his body simple isn't made for doing it and you are really gambling and not sure you would like the odds. Heck there was someone on this board who threw a toy for their dog to jump up and catch their stomach twisted and they bloated and died shortly after many other with broken bones torn ligaments expensive surgeries etc.. just really not worth it still play but throw it long and low so hes not jumping up after it.


----------

